# wasp



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No, it's not a bug on your screen.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Who does he think he is?!

Now there's a bug on your screen.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Nature's photo bomb... Well played nature, well played.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you eat it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Did you eat it?


.

Probably just the guts.

I'm just glad the picture is what it is. With that tag line, I was getting ready to be offended by some kind of racial slur.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a flying chupacabra, about 600 yards out and 75 feet up!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Insect drone employed by the Dept of Interior to catch people on roads they shouldn't be on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Insect drone employed by the Dept of Interior to catch people on roads they shouldn't be on.


Yeah, could be some truth to that. I took the "wasp" picture close to this National Forest Service scarecrow. There's some weird, covert, government activity going on up there:


----------

